# Six Inch Pipe Ladder Rack Pipe



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

What are you guys using to hold down your six inch pipe on the top of your ladder rack. I was thinking of just using bungee cords but I'm worried about dry rot over time.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

6" U bolts


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I use bungees and just changed them before they broke more than half way:whistling2:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Many will scoff, but I trust rubber bungees more than I do nylon straps. They last longer in the Texas sun and you can look at a bungee and tell when it's time to replace. Nylon straps have a tendency to just suddenly break 

If you're capping the 6" and using it for a cannister for smaller pipe, then I'd use u-bolts and be done with it.


Personally I prefer to bolt a 20' piece of galvanized unistrut to the rack. That way I can use bungees to tie off any length pipe I need quickly and at any point.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I bent 3/8" threaded rod into a U then drilled my rack then used lock washers to hold it to the rack.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Bend 3/8 threaded rod. Mine been that way for 9 yrs. so far.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

^^^This, then appliance spray paint.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We use 6" riser clamps, just 1/2 of it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What do you put in the 6" pipe bolted to the rack? Scrap pipe?? Full joints ?? Are these vans ??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What do you put in the 6" pipe bolted to the rack? Scrap pipe?? Full joints ?? Are these vans ??


It's for their 1/2 copper pipe ... The only thing is the pex pipe doesn't want to fit in it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Aaa I see no flipy flop banging on the roof I carry some strut around all the time just to tape or strap small pipe to and stop the banging. Why won't pex fit. You mean a roll or 20' joints you bein smart again. Never can tell with you !! Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U bolts for two permanent 6" tubes. Bolted on ratchet straps for carrying 20' sticks to the job.

The rack and straps are from America Van.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Many will scoff, but I trust rubber bungees more than I do nylon straps. They last longer in the Texas sun and you can look at a bungee and tell when it's time to replace. Nylon straps have a tendency to just suddenly break....


My neighbor is blind in one eye from a rubber bungee that slipped while trying to secure a load. The metal hook was very unforgiving.

The straps may beak but the risk to personal injury is much less.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> My neighbor is blind in one eye from a rubber bungee that slipped while trying to secure a load. The metal hook was very unforgiving.
> 
> The straps may beak but the risk to personal injury is much less.


I learned the hard way to watch the idiot hooking the bungee on the other side of the van...

I have been standing to the side hooking them since. Which is rare when I even use them now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.americanvan.com/rack-strap-for-square-or-round-mount.html


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.americanvan.com/rack-strap-for-square-or-round-mount.html


Had those when doin fire protection. That's the way to go!!


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> U bolts for two permanent 6" tubes. Bolted on ratchet straps for carrying 20' sticks to the job.
> 
> The rack and straps are from America Van.


I have that same ladder rack. How do the u bolts attach to the ladder rack.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> I have that same ladder rack. How do the u bolts attach to the ladder rack.


http://www.americanvan.com/conversion-kit.html
$64


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> http://www.americanvan.com/conversion-kit.html
> $64


Did you have to drill holes in the ladder rack with these.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> Did you have to drill holes in the ladder rack with these.


Yes.


----------

